# Viper Alarm, How do I turn it off?



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

My car is fitted with a cat 1 viper alarm. Everything works well as it should except the alarm go's off after a period of time, normally during the night. I cant find the instruction manual and the dealer it came from two and a half years ago seem to have disappeared.

Car electrics are not my strong point so i just need to switch the alarm off, my car (VW Passat 2lt 16 valve GT) has keyless entry so I need the alarm to operate the central locking


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

We need the model number off it?
Also find the owners manual in my signature for viper, I never heard of a "CAT1" good luck!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

clip the siren....


----------



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I will have a look for the model number.

Have noticed of late my central locking pump is getting noisier and running on after Ive unlocked the car for a few seconds. Found a leak in the system this afternoon and temporary sealed it and the pump is no longer noisy and working like it should. Is it possible if the central locking was leaking the pump was trying to cut causing the alarm to go off?

When you say clip the siren dose that mean joining the two wires together?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Nope - Lee means that just find the siren and cut the wires going to it. Then when the alarm goes off, you won't know anyways, so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes a leak could cause the alarm to go off.


----------



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

The good news is that since repairing the leak yesterday the alarm has not gone off. Think the alarm I have is a 640 and the way to turn the alarm off is with the valet button and turning the ignition on and off.

Many thanks for any help this is a very useful site


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,
The valet button is usually the button on the antenna(top of windsheild). Not all vipers, but most late models.


----------

